# Brand New 2020 Black Phantom (Mens) Now On Sale



## GTs58

500 covid smackaroos. Carrier reflector extra on isle 23.









			Robot or human?


----------



## 1motime

Batteries included?  What is with the seat crash bar?  Seeing this set up recently


----------



## WES PINCHOT

YUCK!


----------



## barneyguey

WES PINCHOT said:


> YUCK!



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## IngoMike

If you own an original Black Phantom, your stock $ just went down.....repops ruin everything! Sad!


----------



## sad bike guy




----------



## GTs58

I don't believe it. A few weeks ago the ladies version hit the market and everyone was crying, *"How come she gets one and I don't!"* So here's your chance to get one, but you better be quick before it's too late and they're sold out.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> I don't believe it. A few weeks ago the ladies version hit the market and everyone was crying, *"How come she gets one and I don't!"* So here's your chance to get one, but you better be quick before it's too late and they're sold out.




Those women's Phantoms have been on Ebay by people trying to flip them for a profit since they were released. 









						Schwinn Phantom Cruiser Bike, single speed, 26-inch wheels, red, women's style 38675217256 | eBay
					

You’re not dreaming – that ultra elegant, make-the-other-kids-jealous, balloon-tired glory rides again. But we didn’t stop there. The iconic springer fork, integrated tank, and working headlight are present and accounted for – and just as beautiful as ever.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## rollfaster

Ride vintage!


----------



## crazyhawk

please don't make them in red or green...please don't make them in red or green....please don't make them in red or green....


----------



## Freqman1

IngoMike said:


> If you own an original Black Phantom, your stock $ just went down.....repops ruin everything! Sad!



I really doubt that Chinese POS is going to drag down the price of a real Phantom. The people that buy these aren't the same people that buy the good stuff but it may be a 'gateway' drug! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit

"Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery." I guess Frank Schwinn and his designers should be flattered. I wonder if the Chinese are planning to build "new" '67 Corvette Sting Rays, or Jaguar E-Types, or even Datsun 240Z's? Somehow I doubt they're planning to re-issue an AMC Pacer.


----------



## spoker

i like the aluminum rims,cant see if it has a horn,be a slow sale this time,no stimulus money fallen from the sky yet,now i can go to the bank drive through without waiting in line with 30 othercars gettin their free money,somthing tells me that ship isnt gonna sail again


----------



## Oilit

spoker said:


> i like the aluminum rims,cant see if it has a horn,be a slow sale this time,no stimulus money fallen from the sky yet,now i can go to the bank drive through without waiting in line with 30 othercars gettin their free money,somthing tells me that ship isnt gonna sail again



That won't be a problem. We'll just borrow more money from the Chinese!


----------



## spoker

dont see limited production,but pacific is in bussiness to make money,if these sell why wouldnt the offer more colors,they otolly will on the next run of girls phantoms,neil young did the same thing when he bought lionel trains


----------



## spoker

typhoons?


----------



## SKPC

Chinese.  Chinese.  Chinese.   Made in China.   Not in Japan.  China.  Pot metal, dangerous chemicals
in the cheap chrome and paint, made with slave labor and it only costs around, let's just guess, maybe $15.99 to build by machines then assembled by humans.  Watch out, they scratch easy!


----------



## 1motime

And every one they make will be sold


----------



## Oilit

SKPC said:


> Chinese.  Chinese.  Chinese.   Made in China.   Not in Japan.  China.  Pot metal, dangerous chemicals
> in the cheap chrome and paint, made with slave labor and it only costs around, let's just guess, maybe $15.99 to build by machines then assembled by humans.  Watch out, they scratch easy!



The Uighurs are not slave labor! They're just being re-educated to cure them of being Uighurs!


----------



## Chuck S

Obviously not the same quality as the original. But at least Pacific is putting something out there that has some style. It will be interesting to see how they sell. On the bright side those who like patina could buy one and keep it in the backyard.


----------



## 1motime

Chuck S said:


> Obviously not the same quality as the original. But at least Pacific is putting something out there that has some style. It will be interesting to see how they sell. On the bright side those who like patina could buy one and keep it in the backyard.



Maybe overnight


----------



## Xlobsterman

It doesn't take long for those capitalists to try and flip them for a profit on Ebay................LOL









						Schwinn Phantom Cruiser Bike, uni-speed, 26' wheels, color black  | eBay
					

You’re not dreaming – that ultra elegant, make-the-other-kids-jealous, balloon-tired glory rides again. But we didn’t stop there. The iconic springer fork, integrated tank, and working headlight are present and accounted for – and just as beautiful as ever.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## schwinnlax

Interesting, Walmart gets to sell Phantoms and Amazon gets to sell Krates.  I know which one I'd rather be selling...

And the Schwinn dealer network gets??


----------



## dtaylor613

I have been looking for an original Black Phantom for a while now - with no luck. Starting to wonder if I’ll need to succumb to something like this


----------



## Rivnut

Oilit said:


> "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery." I guess Frank Schwinn and his designers should be flattered. I wonder if the Chinese are planning to build "new" '67 Corvette Sting Rays, or Jaguar E-Types, or even Datsun 240Z's? Somehow I doubt they're planning to re-issue an AMC Pacer.



Just yesterday Jaguar announced that in celebration of the 60th anniversary they are building 6 each of the convertible and the coupe to be designated Jaguar E Type-60. They will be sold in pairs to six (well healed) collectors. I can't copy and paste with this tablet, but you can Google it.  If Jaguar makes them are they considered repops.






PS - The Pacer might be a better choice than the Gremlin.


----------



## Freqman1

dtaylor613 said:


> I have been looking for an original Black Phantom for a while now - with no luck. Starting to wonder if I’ll need to succumb to something like this



Patience! You would regret it. I thought there were a couple listed here recently? V/r Shawn


----------



## MEKANIXFIX

Wow this not the first time that copies struck the market but if do you zoom the pics you will notice that this 2020 covid19 copy looks like one China bike copies from the 80s painted and dress up like the infamous Phantom*!* What a shame to use a good nice names and bikes from a good era to attract people and their $$$$ Not good for me I stick to the vintage & classics bikes*!*







GTs58 said:


> 500 covid smackaroos. Carrier reflector extra on isle 23.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1246678
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?


----------



## phantom

I guess I am still trying to figure out what Covid 19 has to do with the bike.


----------



## 1motime

They now think it is a vascular disease.  Decreased blood flow to  the brain


----------



## spoker

the bike hobby seems pretty ridgid "snobbish"lighten up!!


----------



## 1motime

NOT the bike hobby.  Just a few guys that want it all.  Most are having more fun than that group does.


----------



## spoker

most of the ppl who buy one of the phantoms from walmart would "for a number if reasons"would not be in the market for an older phantom for 1to 2000 dollars


----------



## the tinker

What's wong with the bike? I mean, it's a Swinn, what coud go wong?


----------



## Freqman1

Yep some of us have a lot more fun than others-sucks to be them!


----------



## Pedals Past

alot of bitchin here..... is all they are is rerun of the seven speed cruiser without the seven speed they already had all the dies where do you think all that crap has been being made? Like a bunch of hypocrits you invest in the stock market in products the majority are made in china ..... half the inventory of the wines grown in california are sold to a chinese market ..... we sell them garbage from the central valley labeled from napa sonoma wineries at premium prices because we arent supposed to sell wines from non appelleation districts or cut appelleation district wines with non appelleation wines and sell to our own market but believe me its happening ..... half the people who think they are players and winning dont know the difference....... the real deal isnt safe all this repoop crap is made in china ....... its a bike you can ride to the store and park with a chain lock and pretend you still live in 1950’s America ........ I think its good for our hobby some fat rat hypocrit will step up and buy your 50/50 restore for more than its worth for bragging rights because he got exposed seeing Arnold ho chi mens schwinn and his kids saw a piece of what they are missing when masks were used in cops and robbers and cowboys and indians


----------



## 1motime

Right on!


----------



## the tinker

Oh boy, the Cabe I love!


----------



## spoker

i like it all!!!


----------



## SKPC

I don't drink wine and I don't ride reproductions.  I think most of the comments for the most part are simply making fun of the unjustified support some seem to have for these cheap products made in a repressive country like China then sold back to us.  Fake products from China are supposed to be bad right?   Even if ok'd by some corporate easy-button bike maker that swin has become.    Same as fake news, not much there to get your hands around. Buy american please,.


----------



## Pedals Past

Are there bikes made in America today ? Everything is fake today ...... buying has become temporary ....... or like my GF told me...... your expired ........


----------



## 1motime

There are bicycles made in America.  Handmade, usually in batches of one or a couple.  Talented craftsman that are artistic and skilled.  They charge for their effort and mostly work in the shadows.  For a "normal" go for a ride bike at an affordable price China has got us and the world.  We did this to ourselves.  Don't buy new.  Old and repairable is the way to go!


----------



## Sevenhills1952

phantom said:


> I guess I am still trying to figure out what Covid 19 has to do with the bike.



Everything! With a mask you can ride incognito.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952

It doesn't say, but wonder if it has a horn?
I can't imagine it would depreciate the value of a real one. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Sevenhills1952 said:


> It doesn't say, but wonder if it has a horn?
> I can't imagine it would depreciate the value of a real one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




Interesting thing about the horn. The image does show a horn button but the specs don't mention a horn. I would assume it has a horn, but then again why doesn't it have a rear reflector. LOL

*Springer fork, integrated tank, and working headlight deliver an unmistakable vintage style. *


----------



## 1motime

Aren't reflectors required by DOT law?


----------



## Pedals Past

Front back in wheel and in pedals or that was case in 99-01 when we had the museum open with the ride and sold repop columbia”s, roadmaster,  schwinn phantom, tank cruiser, stingray and krate. Insurance made us abid the rental in california asbif it were a sale even if bike was 1938 made ..... our lunch and geyser tour was on shelby airflows.


----------



## phantom

Huh ?


----------



## Sevenhills1952

Pedals Past said:


> Front back in wheel and in pedals or that was case in 99-01 when we had the museum open with the ride and sold repop columbia”s, roadmaster, schwinn phantom, tank cruiser, stingray and krate. Insurance made us abid the rental in california asbif it were a sale even if bike was 1938 made ..... our lunch and geyser tour was on shelby airflows.



As we say in Virginia..."Dew Whuuuttt???".

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedals Past

Reflectors are required in front on bars in  back on frame,  in the wheels spokes, and in the pedals in California ..... huh?


----------



## Sevenhills1952

I'd love to see one and try it out. I agree in that it's pretty much Chinese junk. On the other hand I'm thinking if you had $500 to blow it would save wear and tear on a valuable old bike, right? Cool to hang up in the garage? A chick magnet?[emoji38]


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952

Wellll... here's something to check. There are 8 pictures in the ad. The last one has a size chart which shows for riders 5' to 5'5"!
I was going to order one but called 800-Walmart first. Glad I didn't order.


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

................


Sevenhills1952 said:


> Wellll... here's something to check. There are 8 pictures in the ad. The last one has a size chart which shows for riders 5' to 5'5"!
> I was going to order one but called 800-Walmart first. Glad I didn't order.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




Is the frame smaller than the 1955 design that inspired this? Standard 18" frame? Here's what it says on the sales page in the specs. 

*Classic Schwinn cantilever steel frame inspired by the iconic 1955 design. Perfect for cruising the neighborhood in style. Fits riders 5 feet 4 inches to 6 feet 2 inches tall. *


----------



## Xlobsterman

So since you all seem to be so overly critical about the picture posted in the ad on the Walmart website, did anyone notice there are no valve stems on the wheels? But in this pic there is a rear reflector! LOL


----------



## 1motime

A professional bicycle photographer always  hides valve stems behind the chain guard and front fork.  Makes for a cleaner image
The reflector adds a hint of red to balance the image


----------



## Sevenhills1952

GTs58 said:


> ................
> 
> 
> Is the frame smaller than the 1955 design that inspired this? Standard 18" frame? Here's what it says on the sales page in the specs.
> 
> *Classic Schwinn cantilever steel frame inspired by the iconic 1955 design. Perfect for cruising the neighborhood in style. Fits riders 5 feet 4 inches to 6 feet 2 inches tall. *



That's why I called Walmart. Ad says one thing and chart says another. Customer service rep said go by the chart, not description. Of course any bike the frame size is matched to the rider, not so much wheel size, right? But looking at chart it's one step up from child's bike.
Like she said I could order one, free shipping to a close store, if I don't like it they would return it and credit my money back.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54

So much Cheap in this, there's no reason PC cant dump them for $250 and less. Front sprocket is thin and I bet the steel is softer than 1990's cruisers and repops. Front fender is too short so, it will interchange or should with 90's cruisers, wonder though, which is more prone to rust, my money is on today's. Both, fender brackets (noting the spacing distance where bracket is from edge of fender) and springer appear to be the exact same crap U can get on ebay, that are not Schwinn but regular average after market junk, the seat too. No doubt the fender light is the screw on without light bucket.   Good odds the pinstripes and decals are stickers and tape. Looks like a plastic button for horn..  

The good news, , dopes are going to be trying to pass these off for vintage.

The dilution in collectible old bikes will very likely spoil values, Seen it before in other collectibles. JQ public can not differentiate old and new,  satisfied with look-a-likes are not gonna embrace costs for old bikes. It's not like PC GAS's about collectors, they're not making PC a dime. Obviously PC have very little vested and will have no problem under cutting the other junk bike, 'cruisers' with this crap for some time to come.


----------



## Pedals Past

I thought Dan Venturi “bicyclebones” bought exclusive rights to the Schwinn classic line/name from Pacific? 

These will disappear like the retro TBird 50’s Chevy 3100 series pu remake, i dont believe this bike will threaten the hobby or the real deal value if anything it will go up .... along with interest for awhile and then the public will throw them away and buy some new trend setting bs. 

If you buy this crap not knowing you deserve what you get ........ the lions always eat the fawns why would that nature stop because its a hobby ...... why we are paying $16k for bluebirds ....... there are still alot floating around and showing up new ....... like the 37 RMS tank it just drove the price of the real deal beyond rationality ....... and then u dont ride them ......


----------



## the tinker

Old is good, new is bad.


----------



## Pedals Past

the tinker said:


> Old is good, new is bad.



agree but the rest of the world isnt with us maybe cheap new look alike junk will change tgeir mind


----------



## 1motime

Most of the world wants cheap plastic disposable instant gratification.  LOTS of people on the planet.  China is ready and willing to provide.  Just a little virus thing to deal with first


----------



## Xlobsterman

1motime said:


> A professional bicycle photographer always  hides valve stems behind the chain guard and front fork.  Makes for a cleaner image
> The reflector adds a hint of red to balance the image




I guess Schwinn had crappy photographers then............LOL


----------



## Schwinndemonium

I kinda like the new repro. It is far from exact, but if you cannot afford 1995 repop or an original, and you still want one just to look at, it would not take much work to get it to look more closely like an original, yet still cheap enough to go for a ride on without fear of destroying it. Bikes were made to be ridden, not worshipped.


----------



## Freqman1

Schwinndemonium said:


> I kinda like the new repro. It is far from exact, but if you cannot afford 1995 repop or an original, and you still want one just to look at, it would not take much work to get it to look more closely like an original, yet still cheap enough to go for a ride on without fear of destroying it. Bikes were made to be ridden, not worshipped.



Yea I just doubt these are even worth riding. Save some coin and buy vintage. V/r Shawn


----------



## the tinker

I can't recall the price, but when the re-pop 52 Columbia came out, Sportmart had several left unsold on their floor at the end of the year.  They were going dirt cheap too. I think they were 80 to 100 bucks. They just wanted to get rid of them. I was very tempted.  Maybe that will happen with these Phantoms. A lot of people have lost their jobs. Their car could get repossessed, and they may end up riding a bike, but they're not going to buy a 50's retro for 500.


----------



## SirMike1983

I don't think, at least initially, this sort of thing hurts values for the originals. Where it will indeed start to bite the originals is if you get a reproduction that cannot be distinguished readily but which sells for substantially less. That's a hard combination to meet, but with some goods/collectibles, it's possible. For example, in the art world "provenance" is used to value certain pieces because counterfeiting can be so hard to defeat. I don't see this as a counterfeit so much as a knock-off, " in the spirit" bike, at least as of right now.

The buyer is likely the person who likes "retro" but doesn't want to do his own work or pay for an original. It's a "nice" thing to have, but it's not essential. I'd say it's fine if you want a bike that more or less functions and looks from 10 feet to be in the style of the Black Phantom. Many casual bike people are OK with that.

I'd say "buy vintage", but it's important to remember that there's no "free lunch". The cones, bearings, etc. on an original are certainly better than on this particular knock-off. But many of those same old cones, bearings, etc. will need to be replaced because of rust, wear, and abuse over the years. When you're done, the vintage bike is much better, but you need to put in money and do work to get there. Many people who appreciate old bikes are casual enough that they don't want to go down that road. The CABE regulars are hardcore compared to most bike people.

Raleigh started putting out the "Superbe" and the "Clubman" awhile ago, and those haven't hurt vintage Raleigh values or collectibility any from what I can tell. They're too different to be a direct substitute. It's probably the same with this one, at least as it stands now.

I'd always recommend to get the original if you can, but know what you're in for if you do. You'll feel good about scoring a "bargain" with the new bike for about a week, but the bitterness of low quality will remain long after that euphoria is gone.


----------



## GTs58

Okay folks, here it is with a price tag that's up to the cost of a decent vintage piece. Lets see what kind of fish are biting these days.









						2020 Schwinn Black Phantom In Original Box #125 of 192 springer tank light  | eBay
					

<p>2020 Black Phantom model from Schwinn, box number reads 125 of 192. </p><p>Still in original box as pictured. I never opened box.</p><p>Shipping would be an extra $130 in the USA. More if you want it double boxed. </p><br><p>Cannot inspect parts as box is sealed closed, but looking through...



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> Okay folks, here it is with a price tag that's up to the cost of a decent vintage piece. Lets see what kind of fish are biting these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Schwinn Black Phantom In Original Box #125 of 192 springer tank light  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>2020 Black Phantom model from Schwinn, box number reads 125 of 192. </p><p>Still in original box as pictured. I never opened box.</p><p>Shipping would be an extra $130 in the USA. More if you want it double boxed. </p><br><p>Cannot inspect parts as box is sealed closed, but looking through...
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com




I didn't see anything on the Walmart website about these being numbered limited editions as this guy is claiming? He should have at least downloaded the pics from the Walmart page for his listing.


----------



## spoker

funny,alot of negitive stuff on these schwinn remakes,but they sell out in a day or 2,and not everyone is gonna try and flop em,id like to be in pacifics meeting and see whats coming next! pre-war?


----------



## Chuck S

At least Pacific is trying unique things. I like seeing all the options they offer. Granted at this point Schwinn is just a name. The quality of the original is long gone


----------



## Jeff54

These have nothing to do with 'quality' or 50's bikes. It's the 'quality of friggen 500 bucks! It's just plain stupid or ignorant to spend that just cause it almost looks like an old one but, this years look-a-like retro-Schwinn are the worst ever! Just crap. Never thought I'd say it but, better to buy a friggen huffy for a third the amount..


----------



## phantom

Why are so many people interested in what someone else spends *their* money on ?  The list could be endless. What we drive, where we live, where we like to go. If you want advice on how to spend* your* money, just ask someone else.


----------



## GTs58

phantom said:


> Why are so many people interested in what someone else spends *their* money on ?  The list could be endless. What we drive, where we live, where we like to go. If you want advice on how to spend* your* money, just ask someone else.




I heard Edward Jones sent out hundreds of emails to it's clients telling them to buy these New Phantoms for a quick profit making venture after they flip them on eBay.


----------



## Nashman

dtaylor613 said:


> I have been looking for an original Black Phantom for a while now - with no luck. Starting to wonder if I’ll need to succumb to something like this



Say it isn't so!


----------



## Nashman

phantom said:


> Why are so many people interested in what someone else spends *their* money on ?  The list could be endless. What we drive, where we live, where we like to go. If you want advice on how to spend* your* money, just ask someone else.




 People can always.....Move to China and be "guided" in their thoughts. I think it's healthy to comment on repro's. It is what it is. A repro. Perhaps the buyer will appreciate the real deal they can't find or afford, but at least they are enjoying some of the classic lines of what was once quality, pride, and longevity.  Look at repro anything. Muscle cars, guitars, motorcycles, anything. It gives someone the chance to buy a dream, albeit a modern example.  Not my bag, but to each their own. People buy or collect for different reasons. To me, the history is a BIG part of it. Some people just want "shiny".


----------



## Nashman

SKPC said:


> I don't drink wine and I don't ride reproductions.  I think most of the comments for the most part are simply making fun of the unjustified support some seem to have for these cheap products made in a repressive country like China then sold back to us.  Fake products from China are supposed to be bad right?   Even if ok'd by some corporate easy-button bike maker that swin has become.    Same as fake news, not much there to get your hands around. Buy american please,.





Or buy Canadian. We make good beer, and Crown Royal whiskey. Here is where they make it in the Icelandic community of Gimli, Manitoba, Canada ( my G/F grew up there, still have a family home on Lake Winnipeg/Gimli).  It is the eleventh-largest freshwater lake on Earth . https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Winnipeg

Canadian Bacon too..eh? 
	

	




						bob and doug mckenzie back bacon - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				













						Crown Royal - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nashman

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I'd love to see one and try it out. I agree in that it's pretty much Chinese junk. On the other hand I'm thinking if you had $500 to blow it would save wear and tear on a valuable old bike, right? Cool to hang up in the garage? A chick magnet?[emoji38]
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Depends what kinda chick you wanna attract? Why ride junk when you can ride class. I mean the bike, not the chick.


----------



## Nashman

Schwinndemonium said:


> I kinda like the new repro. It is far from exact, but if you cannot afford 1995 repop or an original, and you still want one just to look at, it would not take much work to get it to look more closely like an original, yet still cheap enough to go for a ride on without fear of destroying it. Bikes were made to be ridden, not worshipped.




 I worship some of my bikes ( display only....so not really "worship/ admire" is more accurate) and ride some. Some are "art"  ( in mancave basement/currently 9) and not practical to ride, some are also "art"  in the garage ( currently 10/then 2 in shed) and ridden lots. The "riders" are quality ( as are the art/display in said Man cave/basement) and are almost impossible to destroy. They were built in an era of quality materials and labour and pride. As previously posted, I agree that if someone wants a repro that kinda looks the part, go for it, just don't expect it to hold value of stand the test of time the originals do.


----------



## phantom

yeah, my wife is Canadian. I remind her all the time about the difference between a Canadian and a canoe. ....... A canoe tips.


----------



## Nashman

phantom said:


> yeah, my wife is Canadian. I remind her all the time about the difference between a Canadian and a canoe. ....... A canoe tips.



Ha!!  Great line. I tip enough for both of us. Even at the beer store. I bet she's French Canadian? I worked for a company out of Montreal for 13 years. Wonderful people. Thrifty tho. With our Canuck buck worth about .60 compared to the U.S. dollar, maybe we need to tip less and canoe more. Personally I kayak. Haven't tipped yet..ha!!


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> Okay folks, here it is with a price tag that's up to the cost of a decent vintage piece. Lets see what kind of fish are biting these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 Schwinn Black Phantom In Original Box #125 of 192 springer tank light  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>2020 Black Phantom model from Schwinn, box number reads 125 of 192. </p><p>Still in original box as pictured. I never opened box.</p><p>Shipping would be an extra $130 in the USA. More if you want it double boxed. </p><br><p>Cannot inspect parts as box is sealed closed, but looking through...
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com




That listing is now showing the bike SOLD for $1300


----------



## phantom

Nope ......Nova Scotia...LOL the cultural differences between Montreal and Halifax would be like the differences between Beverly Hills and Gulfport.


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> That listing is now showing the bike SOLD for $1300




Looks like it's time to sell our old worn out Calvin Klein Jockey shorts! 

Same seller listed his second one of these with a different BOX number. Limited Edition bike boxes are selling for a premium these days. HaHa! 









						2020 Schwinn Black Phantom In Original Box with springer tank fenders light Mens  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2020 Schwinn Black Phantom In Original Box with springer tank fenders light Mens at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Sevenhills1952

On Walmart site it says out of stock now, but if I paid $1,300 then found out Walmart was selling them for $499, free shipping, I'd be livid!
I bet they are junky also.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom

Sevenhills1952 said:


> On Walmart site it says out of stock now, but if I paid $1,300 then found out Walmart was selling them for $499, free shipping, I'd be livid!
> I bet they are junky also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Who would you be livid with, yourself or the guy selling for $1,300 ?


----------



## Sevenhills1952

phantom said:


> Who would you be livid with, yourself or the guy selling for $1,300 ?



Both!!![emoji21]


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Justwhistle

I agree that I would prefer to buy a bike made in the USA.  With 5 pages of negativity here, I assume someone actually has checked one of these 2020's out in person and took it for a ride?  Data and performance measurements (in any form) go a lot farther than speculation.


----------



## SKPC

The reason there is so much negativity is because some people feel an obligation and duty to defend this country from predatory, slave labor  knock-offs, "Schwinn Approved" or not......  If you put the blinders on and ignore the many negative facts surrounding these reproduction fakes then fine, to each his/her own.  Looking the other way and supporting purchases of this wanna-be bike is all about you. Easy button.   Karma may also be involved here....


----------



## 1motime

That would apply to ALL items available for purchase.  The "Buy American" argument lost weight and credibility when WE bought from China in the first place decades ago.  
Karma's line of vision sees everything and everyone


----------



## the tinker

Selecting a new bicycle is like selecting a women. Always best to buy local. Take my wife, for example. . . look at her, a local peasant girl. She was free and unfettered. Yes, Karma, we get what we deserve.


----------



## Justwhistle

I agree with the goal to purchase products made in the US, as there are many issues that the 'global economy' of the last 3+ decades has brought about in terms of using cheap labor, environmental issues, transfer of wealth, and hundreds if not thousands of other issues.  I get that, and I purchase US built products whenever possible.  They have had news reports where they ask families to come into their home and separate all of the items that are "Made In USA" and items that are made offshore.  The results are usually sad as most items in folks home are made offshore which lines up exactly with 1motime's prior comment that if a person is going to take the "don't like China" stance, they need to apply it to everything.  Of the folks that have posted on this thread, how many folks drive vehicles built and headquartered in the US?   Honda, Toyota, Hyundi, Kia, BWM, Mercedes. etc. all have the money flowing back to a country other than the US, even if they have a manufacturing plant in the States.  If you are against offshore products, that is fine, and I agree with that.  However, the comments in this thread in many cases are not written as a simplistic statement like "I don't like bikes made in China".  If that is the statement, then leave it at that.  However with comments like "Front sprocket is thin and I bet the steel is softer than 1990's cruisers and repops." is not proven unless you measured the thickness of the sprocket and did a Rockwell hardness test on the Chinese bike.  Similarly "Front fender is too short so, it will interchange or should with 90's cruisers, wonder though, which is more prone to rust, my money is on today's." is just a speculative statement unless you have done a corrosion test on both.  Next up "Good odds the pinstripes and decals are stickers and tape." confirm, before giving odds.  I am 100% on board with purchasing US based products from US based companies.  Folks need to either say, "I don't buy China goods" because they don't want to continue to funnel money and jobs to China OR if they are going to make statements on attributes of a offshore bike then back it up with either data (softer steel, thin plating, etc.) or confirming whether pinstripes are decals.


----------



## Freqman1

I'm kinda wondering why this is even being discussed here. This is "The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange". This Chinese POS is neither. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime

Completely relevant since it is about something that presents itself as vintage.   It's like many topics that get posted on the CABE.  People's thoughts wander and like to share their opinions.  .  Not a bad thing.  Better than being constantly focused on one topic.


----------



## GTs58

Has anyone noticed all the attaching points for the fender braces and rear carrier? I see three!







Just like the old Schwinn, always first in the newest engineering making bikes better than all the others.


----------



## Robert Troub

Pedals Past said:


> Are there bikes made in America today ? Everything is fake today ...... buying has become temporary ....... or like my GF told me...... your expired ........



New Schwinn built in Detroit = $995.00


----------



## Chuck S

There is review of this bike on YouTube. Seems like an honest assessment


----------



## 1motime

Chuck S said:


> There is review of this bike on YouTube. Seems like an honest assessment



OK.  So obvious to anyone knowledgeable of original Phantom.  Everything is the same but different.  Wheel set is OK and the tires make a nice touch.  No one is going to buy and then part it out.  For a new bike that makes people look it will probably work at that price.  Every one made will be sold


----------



## Chuck S

It reminds me of what my brother said when he saw a new recurve bow I made, "It's nice for what it is"


----------



## phantom

GTs58 said:


> Has anyone noticed all the attaching points for the fender braces and rear carrier? I see three!
> 
> View attachment 1256290
> 
> 
> Just like the old Schwinn, always first in the newest engineering making bikes better than all the others.



I wouldn't mind that.....makes it much easier.


----------



## 1motime

phantom said:


> I wouldn't mind that.....makes it much easier.



It's a  little busy back there.  Have to remember the sequence for assembly


----------



## phantom

1motime said:


> It's a  little busy back there.  Have to remember the sequence for assembly



LOL it's not like putting a genius level jig saw puzzle together......I have seen Phantoms posted here, by _experts, _where the braces on one side don't match the same order on the other side.


----------



## GTs58

phantom said:


> I wouldn't mind that.....makes it much easier.




Having the rear fender brace attached to the axle is prehistoric and Waldish.


----------



## 1motime

phantom said:


> LOL it's not like putting a genius level jig saw puzzle together......I have seen Phantoms posted here, by _experts, _where the braces on one side don't match the same order on the other side.




Even experts can only see one side at a time


----------



## Nashman

1motime said:


> That would apply to ALL items available for purchase.  The "Buy American" argument lost weight and credibility when WE bought from China in the first place decades ago.
> Karma's line of vision sees everything and everyone



Without sounding "delete my comment" China has us all by the short ones ( Canada/US/ Free World) when they flooded the market with cheap goods and WE bought/buy them. They have gained step 1, many suggest other steps have been met as well. We are under their thumb and the Schwinn is just a hangnail to remind us.  Ha!!  Sad, but true. As Bobby McFerin would say. "Don't worry, be Happy".





__





						Yahoo Search Results Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					ca.video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## spoker

GTs58 said:


> Has anyone noticed all the attaching points for the fender braces and rear carrier? I see three!
> 
> View attachment 1256290
> 
> 
> Just like the old Schwinn, always first in the newest engineering making bikes better than all the others.



oh my god different mounting spots?sounds very silly


----------



## mazdaflyer

Yep we’ve all succumbed to buying the cheap made in China stuff, sometimes with made in USA prices. Now no one seems to want to pay for Made in USA products.


----------



## 1motime

Most of the population have forgotten or never knew the difference in quality.


----------



## Freqman1

Friends don’t let friends buy cheap crap!


----------



## reverenddrg

I think the point is that the Phantom has or is being released as a new model. It is 2020 and like the new challenger/Camaro/mustang, retro but built new. How boring if they made the classic Phantom the same for 60 odd years? I hope they make a 2021 model with new colors like blue or purple?


----------



## furyus

Except that the new Challengers, Mustangs and Camaros have vastly improved performance, handling, braking and electronics, while the aesthetics give a nod to 50 years ago. The Phantom repops have none of the above, and the build quality is inferior to the original.


----------



## Jeff54

Justwhistle said:


> I agree with the goal to purchase products made in the US, as there are many issues that the 'global economy' of the last 3+ decades has brought about in terms of using cheap labor, environmental issues, transfer of wealth, and hundreds if not thousands of other issues.  I get that, and I purchase US built products whenever possible.  They have had news reports where they ask families to come into their home and separate all of the items that are "Made In USA" and items that are made offshore.  The results are usually sad as most items in folks home are made offshore which lines up exactly with 1motime's prior comment that if a person is going to take the "don't like China" stance, they need to apply it to everything.  Of the folks that have posted on this thread, how many folks drive vehicles built and headquartered in the US?   Honda, Toyota, Hyundi, Kia, BWM, Mercedes. etc. all have the money flowing back to a country other than the US, even if they have a manufacturing plant in the States.  If you are against offshore products, that is fine, and I agree with that.  However, the comments in this thread in many cases are not written as a simplistic statement like "I don't like bikes made in China".  If that is the statement, then leave it at that.  However with comments like "Front sprocket is thin and I bet the steel is softer than 1990's cruisers and repops." is not proven unless you measured the thickness of the sprocket and did a Rockwell hardness test on the Chinese bike.  Similarly "Front fender is too short so, it will interchange or should with 90's cruisers, wonder though, which is more prone to rust, my money is on today's." is just a speculative statement unless you have done a corrosion test on both.  Next up "Good odds the pinstripes and decals are stickers and tape." confirm, before giving odds.  I am 100% on board with purchasing US based products from US based companies.  Folks need to either say, "I don't buy China goods" because they don't want to continue to funnel money and jobs to China OR if they are going to make statements on attributes of a offshore bike then back it up with either data (softer steel, thin plating, etc.) or confirming whether pinstripes are decals.



Obviously unlike me, you never seen what real rust buckets the 90's and later Schwinn cruisers are. Try actually using them like a kid would verses looking at it  in delusion as a  Trophy piece.

GT's citing of the mounts for fender; Those POS nuts, bolts and screws rust and pop. CRAP SOFT metal.. The screws on plastic head light rust and FREEZE!.. What's worse, screws are so soft even an easy-out just drills the Philips screw head so,, your going to have to drill the POS out too.  This 'New' front chain ring is thinner, if ya owned the crap U can see the difference.. And speaking of chain ring, I have ,97  IDK 98, 99 and 2001, and  the 97 'Phantom'  sprocket is completely pealed off  the others, all the chrome is crap!  including 1 I only got for the tires, mint, virtually, whole bike was never used,, rust bucket chrome never stops.. The "Schwinn" Tires durability and usage, although make a nice presentation but, comparatively are the cheapest made.

And yet, U think it's cause I don't like China? Ur Nutz!!  I don't blame china for becoming semi-capitalist like the US insisted for longer than half a century.. Blame crappy workmanship,  'quality' went out the door before Schwinn crocked off in 2002 and Doral, Pacific Cycles has sent it even further south.  no matter who did it.     Use the dam bikes ,, get real,  U learn real quick what over priced complete crap is.

Schwinn built a brand that was a little more expensive but that extra expense matched the quality you received. Percentage wise Cost $$, IDK but about 10-12 percent more and Many years of usage verses rust bucket rot, back then, that only lasted a year or two. . You were not just buying a name, a brand but quality.   Today This garbage is solely relying on  a wore out, rinse and repeat, name sake only. For more than 2 time the money the only thing you get, comparatively, is a friggen lipstick name pasted on junk. .

China is NOT doing this, Dorel and PC are responsible for every effort US Corporations Order from them. For potentially another 10-15 bucks from PC per bike,  may be an overstatement but leave it so,  this spit wouldn't happen.

You can not tell me otherwise B/C  it's nothing other than pure ignorant BS or an ought right lie. !   I mean, You pay double the money and get Nothing better in return? NONSENCE!!  It's not like there's research and development expenses involved here. Equipment, machinery molds etc was long paid for over 20 year ago. Print out for new decal designs  is minimal at best. That goes twice and triple for their other scams this year, Sting-crap and Coal-scrape Krate. Lipstick on crap smells the same no mater the name.

Promotions of scams like this just makes it all the worse. For the money, comparatively, , it is a SCAM!


----------



## 1motime

Jeff54 said:


> Obviously unlike me, you never seen what real rust buckets the 90's and later Schwinn cruisers are. Try actually using them like a kid would verses looking at  in delusion as a  Trophy piece.
> 
> GT's citing of the mounts for fender; Those POS nuts, bolts and screws rust and pop. CRAP SOFT metal.. The screws on plastic head light rust and FREEZE!.. What's worse, screws are so soft even an easy-out just drills the Philips screw head so,, your going to have to drill the POS out too.  This 'New' front chain ring is thinner, if ya owned the crap U can see the difference.. And speaking of chain ring, I have ,97  IDK 98, 99 and 2001, and  the 97 'Phantom'  sprocket is completely pealed off  the others, all the chrome is crap!  including 1 I only got for the tires, mint, virtually, whole bike was never used,, rust bucket chrome never stops.. The "Schwinn" Tires durability and usage, although make a nice presentation but, comparatively are the cheapest made.
> 
> And yet, U think it's cause I don't like China? Ur Nutz!!  I don't blame china for becoming semi-capitalist like the US insisted for longer than half a century.. Blame crappy workmanship,  'quality' went out the door before Schwinn crocked off in 2002 and Doral, Pacific Cycles has sent it even further south.  no matter who did it.     Use the dam bikes ,, get real,  U learn real quick what over priced complete crap is.
> 
> Schwinn built a brand that was a little more expensive but that extra expense matched the quality you received. Percentage wise Cost $$, IDK but about 10-12 percent more and Many years of usage verses rust bucket rot, back then, that only lasted a year or two. . You were not just buying a name, a brand but quality.   Today This garbage is solely relying on  a wore out, rinse and repeat, name sake only. For more than 2 time the money the only thing you get, comparatively, is a friggen lipstick name pasted on junk. .
> 
> China is NOT doing this, Dorel and PC are responsible for every effort US Corporations Order from them. For potentially another 10-15 bucks from PC per bike,  may be an overstatement but leave it so,  this spit wouldn't happen.
> 
> You can not tell me otherwise B/C  it's nothing other than pure BS!   I mean, You pay double the money and get Nothing better in return? NONSENCE!!  It's not like there's research and development expenses involved here. Equipment, machinery molds etc was long paid for over 20 year ago. Print out for new decal designs  is minimal at best. That goes twice and triple for their other scams this year, Sting-crap and Coal-scrape Krate. Lipstick on crap smells the same no mater the name.
> 
> Promotions of scams like this just makes it all the worse. For the money, comparatively, , it is a SCAM!



And they will sell every single one they make.  Bought by the American buying public.  When it falls apart there will be a moment of disappointment.  Then most will get back in line to purchase the next "deal".  And so it goes


----------



## SirMike1983

My concern is that often, the quality of a part or set-up is tailored to its common market tier. The best example I can think of are one-piece crank sets. In 1960 you might have a variety of parts available for one-piece crank sets. Some were cheaper than others, but many were well-made - that means properly hardened surfaces, good quality bearing balls/cages, good quality cranks, etc.

The last set of new one-piece crank parts I bought was maybe 10-12 years ago. By that time, one-piece crank sets were relegated largely to very cheap bicycles. Being in the cheap tier, the parts reflected exactly such a market. Bearing surfaces were barely hardened at all, bearing cages were cheap and rattled, crank threads were kind of blobby and very soft. It's not that the technology got worse, it's that the target market for the parts had gone downscale.

So when you see a bike like this in the mid or higher tier of the price range, you have to be very careful. It's possible that the manufacturers upped their game for this, but beware that you could still be getting the same parts intended for the low tier bikes, just wrapped in a more visually appealing package.

I appreciate the review, but a more complete review would delve into the mechanical side. Is there enough grease in the bottom bracket, or does the user have to immediately re-pack? Are the surfaces properly hardened or is there accelerated wear? Are the bearings within tolerance or are they rattling around? Etc. This kind of issue can apply anywhere that quality and manufacturing methods/tolerances are at play (e.g., bottom bracket, headset, pedals, coaster brakes, etc).


----------



## Robert Troub

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Wellll... here's something to check. There are 8 pictures in the ad. The last one has a size chart which shows for riders 5' to 5'5"!
> I was going to order one but called 800-Walmart first. Glad I didn't order.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




800-walmart would have NO CLUE about this bike.....they would be reading the same info you have....


----------



## Sevenhills1952

Robert Troub said:


> 800-walmart would have NO CLUE about this bike.....they would be reading the same info you have....



Does anyone here have this bike? 
Strange the ad has the size chart. I could have ordered it, unpacked it right there and made a decision. After reading replies here, it seems like a waste of $500. Most likely junk. Apparently eBay sellers ordered some then resold them on eBay, to me unscrupulous.


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952

#95 post has a YouTube of the bikes...but I don't think the guy was around in 1949. To have an accurate assessment he should have originals for comparison. 
My take is it's just a novelty sort of looks like but certainly not an accurate rendition of the original.
I think it boils down to especially the younger generation this bike, car, house, etc is better, faster, nicer than what our parents, grandparents had...but they've missed the point. 
It's just not the same at all. 
I'd much rather see something unique and different. Trying to go back in time: reproducing , recreating something that's just a semblance of something from the past...either do it 100% or not at all.
Which is better, an original Rembrandt or the new and improved better canvas, better quality paint copy 380 years later. (Not everyone can own a Rembrandt, but an analogy.)

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom

I'll bet there two groups of buyers. Those that never even heard of a Schwinn Phantom until they saw it on isle 12 in the bike row. Or, the silent majority who has already ordered one but just can't admit it here .


----------



## Nashman

I just think if someone is excited about a new made in China repop, then I applaud them. If they think they actually have a piece of history, then they are disillusioned/misled. I forget the quote about copying is a compliment to an original idea or item. I bought a Columbia RX5 repro from Larry Busch back in the 80's at Hershey, but also bought a 1949 Mercury Super Deluxe Fleetline ( still have/restored) from him, and a 1941 Elgin 4 star Twin Bar ( still have/restored) and the Columbia is LONG gone when I realized the quality was a long shot to the original bikes.


----------



## GTs58

So the Anniversary Phantom was what, 3K retail, and many say that was/is a POS. It's by far better and more accurate than this 500 dollar piece that somewhat resembles a Phantom. If anyone is really interested in a Phantom that's shiny new looking and somewhat rusty, they would be better off getting the Anniversary Phantom. This new piece is for a 10 year old kid to bomb down the street and ride to Little League practice.


----------



## vincev

I guess its like getting a $50 hooker because you cant affort the $1000 a night hooker. They both will do the same thing that night but you may not be too happy in a few weeks.


----------



## Freqman1

vincev said:


> I guess its like getting a $50 hooker because you cant affort the $1000 a night hooker. They both will do the same thing that night but you may not be too happy in a few weeks.



Actually you probably won't be as happy that night. That's why you shouldn't just settle for something. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sevenhills1952

Maybe it's more like getting a $50 hooker because you can't get a wife [emoji38].

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Maybe it's more like getting a $50 hooker because you can't get a wife [emoji38].
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




Getting a wife isn't always what its cracked up to be. There is one food that kills a womans sex drive dead--wedding cake!


----------



## Sevenhills1952

Freqman1 said:


> Getting a wife isn't always what its cracked up to be. There is one food that kills a womans sex drive dead--wedding cake!



Not always[emoji3]




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Not always[emoji3]View attachment 1268461
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



It depends on the knife used to cut the cake.  Dull won't make it!


----------



## Nashman

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Not always[emoji3]View attachment 1268461
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



My Fave album cover as an adolescent male in the late 60's/ 1970's, my folks had the album. Music was sweet  too!!


----------



## Nashman

Freqman1 said:


> Getting a wife isn't always what its cracked up to be. There is one food that kills a womans sex drive dead--wedding cake!



I had one ( Wife) for 29 years, still friends ( kinda for the kids..ha!!) but sex was never a problem, especially in the early years. It all depends. Husbands can be duds as well. ( G/F now for 5 years)  Things do slow down a bit after 60.


----------



## GTs58

ALERT!!

THESE ARE NOW AVAILABLE FOR ORDER! 
BETTER HURRY IF YOU MISSED OUT ON THE FIRST BATCH.


----------



## GTs58

Well that didn't take long to sell out the second batch. Steve on RRB did a review on these and I'm surprised nobody here is showing off their new Phantoms!


----------



## Goldenrod

Has anyone thought of adding a battery and motor to one of these?  Battery pack on the rear rack?  Could it be done?  Quiet Whizzer?  Rims and spokes are strong enough?  There are not many parts that we can use?


----------



## ozzie

I can’t comment on the quality as i have not seen one. It looks better than a lot of the retro garbage they have released in recent years. a bloke at work bought his missus an electra e-bike. Made in Taiwan like the vintage looking Trek Allant i bought 9 years ago. Not cheap. Quality is impeccable although i’m not a fan of the aluminium frame. I believe the quality just doesnt match the dough Pacific demands for their premium Schwinn product. Maybe this one is a step in the right direction.


----------



## ozzie

I must say i do like the chrome like alloy rims.


----------



## spoker

Goldenrod said:


> Has anyone thought of adding a battery and motor to one of these?  Battery pack on the rear rack?  Could it be done?  Quiet Whizzer?  Rims and spokes are strong enough?  There are not many parts that we can use?



schwinn used to farm out their seiera models to canda to be converted to electric,when donr they were over 80 lbs


----------



## spoker

somebody must like em,how many ppl have flipped over 500 og phantoms?


----------



## Sevenhills1952

I bet I know who bought them all...




Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I bet I know who bought them all...View attachment 1273185
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



That’s real Phantom money there!


----------



## 1motime

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I bet I know who bought them all...View attachment 1273185
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



Same seller.  Same price.  Different animal.  Which one would you get?









						May 1969 Schwinn Typhoon Black Restored Made in USA Chicago Bendix 26"   | eBay
					

For your consideration is this May 1969 (EE) Schwinn Typhoon. Wheels have been re-laced with stainless steel spokes.must see to appreciate!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## phantom

Freqman1 said:


> That’s real Phantom money there!



I would agree with that. For one that needs an additional $800 or so in work/cosmetics. $1,500 on this forum is buying a pretty edgy Phantom.


----------



## JLF

As someone young enough to not have known American built quality in my life specifically to bikes, I wouldn’t have known the difference riding these new Phantoms.  When I had the opportunity to ride a 1936 Shelby for the first time.  My mind was blown.  It actually felt different, better, amazing.  I bought the bike!


----------



## Sevenhills1952

Someone has this 1950(?) Phantom on Ebay now.



Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Someone has this 1950(?) Phantom on Ebay now.View attachment 1273238
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



$2950?good luck!


----------



## GTs58

1motime said:


> Same seller.  Same price.  Different animal.  Which one would you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 1969 Schwinn Typhoon Black Restored Made in USA Chicago Bendix 26"   | eBay
> 
> 
> For your consideration is this May 1969 (EE) Schwinn Typhoon. Wheels have been re-laced with stainless steel spokes.must see to appreciate!
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com





Both are way over the mark and the seller is waiting for a buyer that's dumb.


----------



## 1motime

GTs58 said:


> Both are way over the mark and the seller is waiting for a buyer that's dumb.



It is sort of obvious.  The thing that gets me is not even having a Make An Offer option.


----------



## GTs58

1motime said:


> It is sort of obvious.  The thing that gets me is not even having a Make An Offer option.




Have you ever come across a bike listing on eBay that's been on eBay for 6 months or a year and longer and there's no make an offer and the price never changes? Some people are not normal. Hopefully saying it like that is PC.  lmao


----------



## 1motime

GTs58 said:


> Have you ever come across a bike listing on eBay that's been on eBay for 6 months or a year and longer and there's no make an offer and the price never changes? Some people are not normal. Hopefully saying it like that is PC.  lmao



You are clear and understood.  Human nature is hard to understand sometimes.  Once in a while it makes sense to just delete those things from the Want List.  They will always show up sooner or later again


----------



## Superman1984

@ ALL of You! 1st off you guys tend to want the most $$$ you can get out of all your vintage parts (suckers, myself included if I or we want it bad enough will pay for it) Me personally; $150 paid for Monark deep fenders complete -front light housing & a Super Cruiser chain guard to prove it. I see this everyday here; yet nobody says 'hey i am not using it, hey i don't have that much into this stuff, & hey i will let it go reasonable to someone who will'. $200-350+ shipping on these same damned bikes y'all are talking Shi!it about BUT when you own 1 you won't sell it as such. Consider this; $500 for a complete 2020 schwinn black phantom vs $200+ for a schwinn black phantom frame + tank $ + other O.G parts $ & then BIG $ if you want O.G paint matched parts/patina etc. What's in your butt is some of the O.G 'quality' isn't fetching what it may be worth to You because the people who want stuff can't always afford it & or wouldn't pay $1,000+ for a damn bicycle. Quality isn't the issue as most of us own 1 bike that barely has any paint, have had 1 that was cracked (by us or bought that way) I do & it was $50 or less so I can't complain if I weld it or over price the parts out to some unlucky sucker on here that doesn't know no better. I own a $75 1997-99 Schwinn 7 & it rides smooth, sits outside in the weather & it looks the same as It Did the rainy day I bought it. People repoppin' parts from metal charging $1-2k+ are skilled and there Are suckers paying up 'cause their 50+ year old bikes fetch more or are complete for them. I say buy wtf you can afford, are happy with, and enjoy it while it freakin' lasts! You can't take it with you in the end & when you're gone I bet'cha you'd be pissed to see how much of it gets sold for less than you'd come off it; wife, girlfriend, kids, grandkids etc. End rant & opinion but this is my .02 cents


----------



## Superman1984

1motime said:


> You are clear and understood.  Human nature is hard to understand sometimes.  Once in a while it makes sense to just delete those things from the Want List.  They will always show up sooner or later again



$299+ for shelby airflow reproduced handle bars on ebay Prime Example


----------



## GTs58

Another example. And this seller isn't normal, in the head. 

70 bucks is all these will cost you if you need them. Oh, and don't forget the shipping fee. 









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Superman1984

GTs58 said:


> Another example. And this seller isn't normal, in the head.
> 
> 70 bucks is all these will cost you if you need them. Oh, and don't forget the shipping fee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
> 
> 
> Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1273474



EXACTLY! 4 Damn common run of the mill screws but I am sure there is somebody who got screwed & not the pleasantly yes please way


----------



## Freqman1

Superman1984 said:


> $299+ for shelby airflow reproduced handle bars on ebay Prime Example



Considering a real set is going to be in the $700 range I’d call that a bargain. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984

Freqman1 said:


> Considering a real set is going to be in the $700 range I’d call that a bargain. V/r Shawn



Just seems high to me vs the original (quality difference) but i am learning so what do i know?


----------



## cyclingday

That’s a Fake Bike!
But, I do like the bend on those handlebars.


----------



## 1motime

GTs58 said:


> Another example. And this seller isn't normal, in the head.
> 
> 70 bucks is all these will cost you if you need them. Oh, and don't forget the shipping fee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
> 
> 
> Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1273474



That is sort of stupid.  Seller providing proof of authenticity?  Even if original the ghosts were let out when removed.  Another case of Best Offer would be a good idea...


----------



## 1motime

Superman1984 said:


> Just seems high to me vs the original (quality difference) but i am learning so what do i know?



Always consider the source when setting value


----------



## cyclingday

Hey, but seriously.
I’m all for, anything that keeps the production of the Schwinn Typhoon Cord tires going.
Who cares, where they’re made, as long as they get made.
Make as many of those bikes as you want, as long as you keep making those bad ass tires to go with it.
Long Live, the Typhoon Cord Tires!
Those things are, Saweet!


----------



## Superman1984

I don't agree with jacking up prices for repops but eventually when all the OG becomes scarce or dried up these will be crusty & available to use without paying so much maybe?


----------



## GTs58

Superman1984 said:


> I don't agree with jacking up prices for repops but eventually when all the OG becomes scarce or dried up these will be crusty & available to use without paying so much maybe?




A pair of new 26" whitewall Westwinds are now $125 shipped! Does that sound like a rip or not?   

I wonder what Schwinn's cut is per unit on these just to have the name on them, but it can't be a huge amount driving the price up this much.


----------



## Superman1984

GTs58 said:


> A pair of new 26" whitewall Westwinds are now $125 shipped! Does that sound like a rip or not?
> 
> I wonder what Schwinn's cut is per unit on these just to have the name on them, but it can't be a huge amount driving the price up this much.



I hate it for you & I can't see it doing any good but driving up the prices on bikes; $125 westwind tires, $100 grips & so on. The market is being driven up Sky High like the bikes


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Superman1984 said:


> I hate it for you & I can't see it doing any good but driving up the prices on bikes; $125 westwind tires, $100 grips & so on. The market is being driven up Sky High like the bikes



I know what you mean some nut job  is trying to get $200 for his wore out handlebar grips That are going to split like a banana when you try to put them on... the nerve of some people always try to screw somebody Out of their hard earned money because they don’t Wanna work hard enough to make Their own money...what’s the world coming to... PS He’ll probably want to charge 35 bucks to have them shipped too What a joke


----------



## Superman1984

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I know what you mean some nut job  is trying to get $200 for his wore out handlebar grips That are going to split like a banana when you try to put them on... the nerve of some people always try to screw somebody Out of their hard earned money because they don’t Wanna work hard enough to make Their own money...what’s the world coming to... PS He’ll probably want to charge 35 bucks to have them shipped too What a joke



Finally somebody who can see the other side of it vs 'oh it's original, vintage, & you gotta pay out the butt to play in the Major Leagues'


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Superman1984 said:


> Finally somebody who can see the other side of it vs 'oh it's original, vintage, & you gotta pay out the butt to play in the Major Leagues'



The guy is definitely off his rocker for sure probably did too many drugs when he was younger now I can’t think straight..pretty wild what people come up with In their own little world lo lo


----------



## Sven

Pedals Past said:


> Are there bikes made in America today ? ....







__





						US Bicycle Manufacturers & Brands List | 214 American Made Bikes
					





					usamadeproducts.biz


----------



## Jeff54

Superman1984 said:


> @ ALL of You! 1st off you guys tend to want the most $$$ you can get out of all your vintage parts (suckers, myself included if I or we want it bad enough will pay for it) Me personally; $150 paid for Monark deep fenders complete -front light housing & a Super Cruiser chain guard to prove it. I see this everyday here; yet nobody says 'hey i am not using it, hey i don't have that much into this stuff, & hey i will let it go reasonable to someone who will'. $200-350+ shipping on these same damned bikes y'all are talking Shi!it about BUT when you own 1 you won't sell it as such. Consider this; $500 for a complete 2020 schwinn black phantom vs $200+ for a schwinn black phantom frame + tank $ + other O.G parts $ & then BIG $ if you want O.G paint matched parts/patina etc. What's in your butt is some of the O.G 'quality' isn't fetching what it may be worth to You because the people who want stuff can't always afford it & or wouldn't pay $1,000+ for a damn bicycle. Quality isn't the issue as most of us own 1 bike that barely has any paint, have had 1 that was cracked (by us or bought that way) I do & it was $50 or less so I can't complain if I weld it or over price the parts out to some unlucky sucker on here that doesn't know no better. I own a $75 1997-99 Schwinn 7 & it rides smooth, sits outside in the weather & it looks the same as It Did the rainy day I bought it. People repoppin' parts from metal charging $1-2k+ are skilled and there Are suckers paying up 'cause their 50+ year old bikes fetch more or are complete for them. I say buy wtf you can afford, are happy with, and enjoy it while it freakin' lasts! You can't take it with you in the end & when you're gone I bet'cha you'd be pissed to see how much of it gets sold for less than you'd come off it; wife, girlfriend, kids, grandkids etc. End rant & opinion but this is my .02 cents





You should be using your bike, That's what it's for. IDK about leaving it outside though: [grin] Enter the crystal ball, The future of China Schwinn.  photos ebay   5 year ago ' 100 Anniversary 1995 Cruiser deluxe':


----------



## GTs58

I have ran into another cute little description of these new Walmart Phantoms. It seems that everyone on a certain Facebook Schwinn group is now calling these beautifully built Schwinns the new 125th Anniversary Phantoms. Yup, they really are, and I can't stop laughing. Just remember, the boxes are numbered so there has to be a limited quantity made and you better order one when the next batch is available!


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> I have ran into another cute little description of these new Walmart Phantoms. It seems that everyone on a certain Facebook Schwinn group is now calling these beautifully built Schwinns the new 125th Anniversary Phantoms. Yup, they really are, and I can't stop laughing. Just remember, the boxes are numbered so there has to be a limited quantity made and you better order one when the next batch is available!




These Phantoms are issued for Schwinn's 125 anniversary, and they are limited edition one year only bikes for Schwinn's 125th year!

Like them or not, they are selling as fast as they are becoming available!


----------



## Freqman1

...and they do have foward facing dropouts!


----------



## BFGforme

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I know what you mean some nut job  is trying to get $200 for his wore out handlebar grips That are going to split like a banana when you try to put them on... the nerve of some people always try to screw somebody Out of their hard earned money because they don’t Wanna work hard enough to make Their own money...what’s the world coming to... PS He’ll probably want to charge 35 bucks to have them shipped too What a joke



Best part is people were lined up for them! Funny part is this jerkoff was trying to get someone else to buy them for him! Least hes gone for good now!


----------



## FlyingHigh

dtaylor613 said:


> I have been looking for an original Black Phantom for a while now - with no luck. Starting to wonder if I’ll need to succumb to something like this


----------



## Nashman

Jeff54 said:


> You should be using your bike, That's what it's for. IDK about leaving it outside though: [grin] Enter the crystal ball, The future of China Schwinn.  photos ebay   5 year ago ' 100 Anniversary 1995 Cruiser deluxe':
> 
> View attachment 1282640
> 
> View attachment 1282641
> 
> View attachment 1282642



Look at what happened to the Columbia 5 Star Superb ( I owned one for awhile in late 80's) if it wasn't stored inside. It turned to powder/rust. Original bikes were made to last in a barn, outside, in a basement. QUALITY.


----------



## HARPO

Mine stays inside as Eye Candy... ...and this is how I bought it BEFORE I detailed it...for only $200 a couple of years ago.


----------



## Nashman

HARPO said:


> Mine stays inside as Eye Candy... ...and this is how I bought it BEFORE I detailed it...for only $200 a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1346407



Good score. They are a nice looking repro. Kept inside and polished they will be  a treasure.


----------



## mruiz

Made in China?


----------

